# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Devoir télécharger ces magazines toutes les 5 minutes

## morrowind2048

Bonjour,

Je suis abonné à Canard PC pour iPad depuis le début.
Je fais le constat que je dois télécharger les numéros très souvent. Ils ne restent pas stockés sur l'iPad. Hier j'ai téléchargé le dernier numéro avec Dishonored. Ce soir je lance l'appli et plus aucun numéros de dispo. Il faut re-downloader.

Un tue l'amour. Impossible de regarder vite fait un article d'un vieux numéro. 
C'est super pénible et me gâche le plaisir pour être honnête.

Suis-je le seul à avoir ce problème?
Quelle est la logique (effacement après X heures, ou après fermeture de l'appli...)? 
Existe-t-il un moyen de garder stocké tous les numéros?

Tout feedback est le bien venu.
Merci

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> Je suis abonné à Canard PC pour iPad depuis le début.
> Je fais le constat que je dois télécharger les numéros très souvent. Ils ne restent pas stockés sur l'iPad. Hier j'ai téléchargé le dernier numéro avec Dishonored. Ce soir je lance l'appli et plus aucun numéros de dispo. Il faut re-downloader.
> Un tue l'amour. Impossible de regarder vite fait un article d'un vieux numéro. 
> C'est super pénible et me gâche le plaisir pour être honnête.
> 
> Suis-je le seul à avoir ce problème?
> Quelle est la logique (effacement après X heures, ou après fermeture de l'appli...)? 
> Existe-t-il un moyen de garder stocké tous les numéros?
> ...


Bonjour,
Je suis désolé mais oui, vous êtes le seul à avoir ce problème. L'appli ne supprime pas automatiquement les numéros, sauf s'il existe une procédure que j'ignore lorsque votre iPad est plein.
Normalement, les numéros restent stockés jusqu'à ce que vous appuyez sur le bouton "supprimer".

----------


## morrowind2048

Merci. Une suggestion pour régler le problème? 
Butter l'app, la re-downloader, restaurer les achats?
Attendre IOS6 (plus que quleques jours) en espérant que l'upgrade soit salutaire dans mon cas?

Merci

----------


## super sympa

Ce message a été supprimé.

----------


## JJ Lionel

Hello, j'ai le même problème sur mon ipad2 16go, qui est presque toujours plein. Je pense que c'est lié à un manque de mémoire libre, comme le dit Ivan.

----------


## Rom1

Tiens d'ailleurs, je relance un peu ce topic, vu que le magazine est téléchargeable et consultable hors ligne, ça doit commencer à prendre de la place non (avec toutes les vidéos, animations et musiques)? Combien "pèse" un numéro? (je prends le poul pour la version Android...)

----------


## Netsabes

Si je ne dis pas de bêtise, chaque numéro pèse entre 250 et 300 Mo.

----------


## Rom1

Ok merci de l'info, va falloir faire de la place alors (bordel de Nexus 7 8go...)

----------


## kwyxz

Je suis au regret de devoir me joindre au cortège des personnes devant re-télécharger régulièrement les numéros. Cet après-midi, je consultais gaiement mon Canard Console numéro 3, avant de mettre l'iPad en veille en refermant sa smartcover. Une fois la chose ré-ouverte, je pus continuer la lecture de ma page en cours, mais lorsque je tentai de passer à la page suivante je fus fort marri de constater que mon beau magazine était remplacé par des pages vides ou presque, puisqu'uniquement remplies de coeurs pixellisés. Je fermai l'appli avant de la relancer, et là, ô surprise, plus aucun numéro n'était disponible. Et les re-télécharger au beau milieu d'un avion s'avèra une entreprise un brin plus complexe que prévue.

Il s'agit d'un iPad 3 (enfin le Retina ancienne version quoi) et j'ai 8.2 Go disponibles... de mémoire ce n'est pas la première fois que je me retrouve à devoir re-télécharger les exemplaires :/

----------


## Marsu168

salut je plussoie avec kwyxz car j ai eu exactement la même chose iOS 6.1, iPad 3 64gb 3G 5giga libres...??? quand on est en déplacement, c'est franchement désagréable, problème survenu avec le cpc hardware dernier numéro... pages disparues après avoir placé l'iPad en veille...

----------


## moimadmax

J'ai le même problème sur tablette Android ( nexus 7), ça vient du fait que les numéros sont stockés dans le cache et pas dans les datas. Du coup lorsque la tablette est a court d'espace libre il y'a auto purge des caches (donc des numéros).
Si il y avait possibilité de régler ce problème ça serait super cool.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Oui, ce problème de disparition récurrente des numéros est exaspérant, j'en suis moi-même victime souvent. Cela touche l'appli iPad comme l'appli Android et j'attend des réponses d'Aquafadas.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Bon, mauvaise nouvelle pour les possesseurs de Nexus 7. En fait, sous Android, les numéros sur stockés sur la carte SD de la tablette/téléphone. Quand l'appli n'en trouve pas (coucou nexus 7 et 4 qui ne peuvent pas en avoir), elle stocke dans la mémoire interne, en émulant en quelque sorte une carte SD. Sauf que là, si le système a besoin de place, ben il peut très bien vider les numéros automatiquement.
Pas d'explication sur ipad pour le moment.

----------


## moimadmax

Pourtant il y a un point de montage /storage/. Et d'autres appli (google musique par ex.) mettent ce genre de données dans le répertoire Data et pas dans le répertoire cache. Je pense pas que ça soit impossible de changer ce fonctionnement dans l'appli.

----------


## Scheen

J'ai exactement le même problème sur mon IPAD.

----------


## chak

mi tou

----------

